# Baby Silkie Chicks



## KittyK (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello my peeps!!! Is there any way to tell of a baby Silkie chick is going to be bearded or not?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I have to think about that. I only raised beardeds. I don't really think there is. If both parents are bearded then the peeps should be. 

What are your concerns about being bearded or not?


----------

